# 100,000 lumens - I want one !



## OhMyGosh (Jun 27, 2007)

http://www.highend.com/ Showgun.

Interesting to check out the high tech stage lighting.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: 100,000 lux - I want one !*

That looks like it would be the Terminator's EDC. oo:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: 100,000 lux - I want one !*

That's 100k lumens, not lux - very different. Common handheld spotlights get about 50k lux.

If you think 100k lumens is impressive (which it is!), you should definitely check out page 8 of this PDF, and search for "39165-6." Around 150V, 82A, 12,000W, and 1.1 million initial lumens.

http://www.topbulb.com/find/Catalogs/PH_Specialty.pdf

Also here:
http://specialtybulb.thomasnet.com/item/philips-specialty-lamps/broadway-msi-lamps/39165-6?&seo=110


----------



## OhMyGosh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: 100,000 lux - I want one !*



TigerhawkT3 said:


> That's 100k lumens, not lux - very different.


 
Doh! And I should know better. Well I guess if it made a 1 m^2 spot it would be 100 Klux  Which incidently is what my meter reads in direct sunlight.

I just thought the light was very cool looking - especially with the 5000 lumen LED ring around it.


----------



## 65535 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: 100,000 lux - I want one !*

100,000 WATTS ftw.


----------



## Mike V (Jun 30, 2007)

*Lightning Strikes 100K SoftSun*

Lightning Strikes make a commercial 100,000 Watt light.

SoftSun 100K


----------

